# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الاحد 25 يناير 2015م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
علاء الدين يبصم بالعشره !

انتهت  قمة المريخ والهلال بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل الا ان النتيجة لاتعبر عن  مجريات المباراة واحداثها على مدار الشوطين حيث اهدر المريخ اكثر من فرصة  ذهبية كانت كافية لترجيح كفته ابرزها انفراد بكرى المدينة وتسديدة عنكبه  الذى اضاع على نفسه هدفا كان من الممكن ان يدخل به قلوب جماهير المريخ من  اوسع الابواب الا انه افتقد التركيز ومال الى التسرع كعادته وهو فى مواجهة  الشباك الزرقاء الخالية فى الوقت القاتل من المباراة ليضيع على نفسه وعلى  المريخ فوزا مستحقا يدشن به موسمه الجديد .
اختار غارزيتو تشكيلة مثالية  منحت المريخ الافضلية على نده الهلال حيث لم تمر ربع الساعة الاولي من  المباراة حتى ظهر المريخ قويا ومتماسكا وهو يصول ويجول فى وسط الملعب الذى  سيطر عليه طولا وعرضا رغم انه يفتقد للاعبه ايمن سعيد حيث ظهرت خطورة  المريخ من خلال الاختراقات والكرات العكسية التى لعب فيها الثنائى راجى  وبله جابر دورا كبيرا بفضل التفاهم فى التقدم والعودة للدفاع عند فقدان  الكرة حتى توج الفريق تقدمه بهدف علاء الدين يوسف ليواصل اللاعب مسيرة  تالقه التى بدات واضحة ايضا فى اللقاء الودى السابق ضد كمبالا سيتى الذى  خطف فيه النجومية رغم ذهاب الجائزة المخصصة لذلك الى زميله اوكرا ,فقد ثبت  من خلال المباراتين كمبالا والهلال ان فييرا قد بصم بالعشره و حصل على  شهادة الجودة من مدربه غارزيتو والضوء الاخضر الذى يمكنه فى ان يبقى اساسيا  فى التشكيلة دون منافس ويكفى انه واحد من بين ثلاثة لاعبين لم يطالهم  التبديل ,, كذلك نال الغانى اوكرا المزيد من الثقة وخطف آهات الاعجاب  والتصفيق من الجماهير ليكتب اسمه باحرف من ذهب فى التشكيلة الحمراء ويؤكد  من جديد انه صفقة رابحة بكل ماتعنى هذه الكلمة وان كان لازال فى حاجة  للمزيد من الوقت حتى يبلغ عافيته ويستعيد لياقته البدنية والذهنية التى  تمكنه من الاداء طوال ال 90 دقيقة ,, كذلك نجح بكرى المدينة فى اول قمة  يخوضها ضد فريقه السابق وهو بهذا يكون قد تجاوز الحاجز النفسي ورد بقوة على  كل الحملات المسعورة التى ظلت تلاحقه لتحطيم معنوياته واغتيال شخصيته داخل  الملعب ويكفى انه الوحيد فى المقدمة الهجومية الذى شكل ازعاجا لدفاع  الهلال وظل مصدر خطورة عليه حتى الدقيقة الاخيرة من المباراة وان كان هذا  ليس بالامر الغريب على لاعب مشبع بالخبرة والشفتنة وبالثقة العالية فى  قدراته الفردية لمواجهة هتافات الجماهير التى تعامل معها العقرب بكل برود !
تراجع  اداء المريخ الى حد كبير فى الشوط الثانى مما اتاح الفرصة امام الهلال  للعودة من جديد الى اجواء المباراة وتعديل النتيجة بهدف عانق شباك الحارس  جمال سالم وكشف من جديد عن الاخطاء الدفاعية التى يعانى منها المريخ كما  حدث فى مباراة كمبالا سيتى خاصة من جانب على جعفر وشروده الذهنى الذى كثيرا  مايدفع ثمنه المريخ مثلما حدث بالامس وسهل من مهمة كيبى فى التسجيل  ومعادلة النتيجة كذلك ارتكب مصعب عمر ذات الخطأ فى الشوط الثانى لولا يقظة  وبراعة جمال سالم الذى نجح فى الامساك بتسديدة كاريكا على دفعتين ,,  الاخطاء الدفاعية على قلتها الا انها مخيفة بسبب تكرارها فى مباراتين على  التوالي مما ينذر بخطورتها على الفريق الذى بات الان على ابواب التنافس  الحقيقي على المستويين المحلي والافريقي .
عموما تبقي النتيجة شرفية  لاتمثل اهمية بالنسبة للفريقين بقدر توفر المكاسب الفنية التى حصل عليها كل  فريق من وراء اداء هذه القمة الاستثنائية التى بدأت بروح رياضية سمحة  وانتهت بفوضى وخرمجة ومهزلة لحظة التكريم حيث اختلط الحابل بالنابل فى مظهر  لم يعد غريبا على ملاعبنا لاننا فاشلين بدرجة ممتاز فى التنظيم !
كلمة اخير : التحكيم لايستحق التعليق فالضرب عل الميت حرام !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل ينقذ القمة من عدم الاستقرار!!


التعادل كان هو النتيجة التي انقذت القمة من عدم الاستقرار الفني!
نامت الخرطوم هادئة بعد ان انتهت المواجهة في زمنها الرسمي بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل!
منحت القرعة الهلال درع الاستقلال وان كان المريخ هو الاحق به استنادا علي الفرص التي تهيأت له!
التجربة كشفت لغارزيتو بعض السلبيات التي حدثت في مباراة كمبالا وتكررت امس!
استقبال شباك المريخ لهدف في ربع الساعه الاولي من الشوط الثاني!
امير كمال هو المسؤول عن الهدف الذي احرزه البوركيني كبي!
اوكرا صاحب لمسات سحرية لكنه لا يزال فاقدا للياقة البدنية!
بكري المدينة اضاع فرصة ثمينة لا تضيع ويبدو انه استعجل احراز هدف في شباك فريقه السابق!
كاريكا  حاول خداع الحارس جمال سالم حينما ارسل الكرة في الزاوية البعيدة الا ان  ردة فعل اليوغندي اصابت كاريكا بالدهشة بتصديه السريع للكرة!
استحوذ الاحمر علي الكرة في الشوط الاول وبدا واضحا ان الجانب الهجومي وصل الي مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية!
مشهد اول
منحت اللجنة الفنية نجومية المباراة من جانب المريخ للنيجيري جابسون وفي اعتقادي ان علاءالدين يوسف كان الاحق بها!
بصمة غارزيتو وضحت من خلال التمريرات القصيرة!
اللياقة البدنية كانت متميزة جدا وقد ظهر اللاعبون بشكل جيد!
مشهد اخير
غدا نعود بتفصيل اكثر لهذه المواجهة لنعلق علي سلوك اللاعبين والجمهور واداء حكمة المباراة!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
نتيجة لاتُعبر عن واقع الحال

*انقذ سوء الطالع والشرود الذهنى للاعبى الاحمر فريق الهلال من هزيمة كبيرة بالامس من خلال المباراة التى جرت أحداثها بشيخ الإستادات فى إطار إحتفالات البلاد بعيد الإستقلال المجيد
*وكان بإمكان فريق المريخ ان يخرج منتصراً باكثر من (ثلاثة)أهداف إذا ما احسن لاعبيه إستثمار الفرص الكثيره التى وجدوها فى مواجهة الحارس الكاميرونى ماكسيم
*قدم المريخ شوط اول جيد بفضل العمل الكبير الذى قام به راجى على الطرف الايمن معاوناً لبله جابر وخلقوا جبهه هجومية كاسحه مستغلين التواضع الكبير للاثيوبى بوتاكو والذى أثبت انه لن يصمد كثيراً فى هذا المركز
*كما كانت لتحركات النجم الموهوب اوغستين اوكرا خطورة كبيره على دفاع الازرق والذى إستخدم العنف من اجل إيقاف هذا النجم القصير خاصة من جانب(المصارع)نصرالدين الشغيل الذى كان يستحق الكرت الاحمر منذ الشوط الاول
*وفى منتصف الملعب ظهر (نجم المباراة الاول)علاء الدين يوسف بمستوى متميز وإستطاع ان يُشكل ساتراً دفاعياً امام الثنائى على جعفر وامير كمال بالإضافه لدعمه المتواصل للشق الهجومى فى المريخ
*ليتوج هذا الاداء بهدف جميل ورائع من تسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء لم يُشاهدها (الكاميرونى المتواضع)ماكسيم إلا داخل الشباك
*كما قام النيجيرى جايسون بدور كبير فى منتصف الملعب مستغلاً الهدوء الكبير الذى يتميز به بالإضافة لإجادته عملية التسليم والتسلم تحت الضغط
*بينما لم يُشكل ثنائى المقدمه الهجومية اى خطورة تذكر خلال هذا الشوط بعد ان وضح ان المهاجم بكرى المدينه مُكلف باداء ادوار دفاعيه مسانداً لمصعب عمر والذى كان الحلقة الاضعف فى المريخ
*وإستطاع الهلال ان يقود اكثر من هجمة عبر الجهه اليسرى للاحمر مستغلين الضعف الواضح لمصعب عمر فى النواحى الدفاعيه مما ارهق ثنائى الإرتكاز كثيراً
*شخصياً تحدثت عقب مباراة كمبالا سيتى فى إحتفالية ولاية البحر الاحمر الاخيره وأشرت إلى ان الفريق بحاجه لعمل كبير على المستوى الدفاعى خاصه قلب الدفاع والجهه اليسرى فى ظل وجود مصعب عمر
*لتاتى مباراة الامس وتؤكد ماذهبت إليه حيث كان اداء مصعب عمر خلال الشوط الاول متواضع ووضح انه يتواجد فى مركز لايتناسب مع إمكانياته الفنية والبدنيه.هذا الوضع يتطلب الإسراع فى علاج النجم الشاب بخيت خميس حتى يتم حل هذه المعضلة نهائياً فى التسجيلات التكميليه من خلال التعاقد مع لاعب اجنبى متميز فى هذه الخانه الحساسه
*هذا الامر لايعنى (الفشل التام لمصعب عمر كلاعب كرة) فقد اثبتت مباراة الامس خاصه شوط المباراة الثانى ان مصعب عمر متميز فى النواحى الهجوميه من خلال قيادته لاكثر من هجمه خطره واهدى عنكبة فرصه على طبق من ذهب فشل فى ترجمتها لهدف.ولكن تبقى النواحى الدفاعيه عند اللاعب بحاجه لعمل كبير وكبير جداً حتى يتاقلم مع المركز الذى يلعب به
*وفى الشوط الثانى إستطاع الهلال ان يُحرز هدف التعادل من خطأ دفاعى فادح بسبب الشرود الذهنى لقلبى الدفاع على جعفر وامير كمال
*لينخفض الاداء المريخى بعض الشئ بسبب المجهود الكبير الذى بذلة اللاعبين خلال الشوط الاول خاصة الثنائى علاء الدين يوسف واوغستين اوكرا
*لكن مع دخول النجم رمضان عجب بديلاً لاوكرا تحسن اداء المريخ كثيراً وشكل النجم بكرى المدينة خطورة كبيره على خط دفاع الازرق والذى إستخدم العنف لإيقافه ليحصل الفريق على اكثر من ضربة ثابتة امام منطقة الجزاء لم يستطيع الإستفاده منها
*ومن خلال هذا الشوط كان بإمكان المريخ ان يدك شباك الهلال باكثر من ثلاثة اهداف لولاء سوء الطالع الغريب الذى وقف بالمرصاد لعدد من الهجمات الحمراء بالإضافة لسوء التنفيذ فى احيان اخرى
*حيث اضاع بكرى المدينة فرصة إحراز هدف إسطورى بعد ان خطف الكرة من امام(اتير توماس)واخذ دفاع الهلال فى (رحله مجانيه)إلا انه اصر على مراوغه سيف مساوى (مره اخرى)ليُضيق المساحه على نفسه ويهدف فى المرمى ويُخرجها المدافع فى اخر لحظه
*كما اضاع عنكبة فرصة لاتضيع وهو على بعد خطوه من المرمى بعد عكسية مصعب عمر من خلال هجمة مريخيه منظمه تبادل فيها مصعب وبكرى المدينه الكره التى وصلت لعنكبة قبل ان يفشل فى إستثمارها وسط دهشة نجوم الهلال قبل المريخ
*قبلها عبث الحظ للنيجيرى جايسون سلمون من خلال التسديده القوية التى اطلقها ومرت بجوار القائم بقليل وغيرها من الفرص الحمراء
*ليُطلق حكم المباراة صافرة النهاية معلناً فوز الهلال(بالتعادل)بعد ان كان الحلقة الاضعف من خلال هذه المباراة
*وفى نفس الوقت خرجت معظم جماهير المريخ وهى راضية عن الاداء ومتحسره على النتيجة التى كان بالإمكان ان تكون افضل بكثير
فى السنتر
*شكل المريخ الذى ظهر به من خلال المباراة يؤكد ان هنالك عمل جيد يقوم به الجهاز الفنى للفريق ولكنه لم يصل بعد لمرحلة التمييز
*فخط الدفاع المريخى يحتاج لعمل إضافى خاصه فى التعامل مع الكرات العكسيه من الهجمات المتحركه او الضربات الثابته.بالإضافة للشرود الذهنى الذى اصبح يُشكل خطراً داهماً على الفريق
*ظهر الاثر الكبير لغياب الفرعون المصرى أيمن سعيد والذى كان يُمكن ان يُشكل إضافة قوية جداً لمنطقة المناورة الحمراء فى لقاء الامس
*بالإضافة لايمن سعيد كان بإمكان المالى مامادو تراورى ان يُشكل إضافه جيده لخط المقدمة الحمراء إذا ماتواجد مع الفريق من خلال هذا اللقاء
*و بعودة هذا الثنائى وإكتساب الغانى الموهوب اوكرا لحساسية المباريات سيكون للمريخ شكل اكثر تميزاً فى قادم المواعيد باذن الله تعالى
*إستعجبت حقيقة من بعض الاصوات التى إنتقدت اداء النيجيرى جايسون بالامس ووصفته بالمتواضع.فالمتابع لاداء هذا النجم بالامس يؤكد انه يمتلك الكثير الذى يُمكن ان يُقدمه للاحمر متى ماوصل لمرحلة الإنسجام التام مع الفريق
*فوز الاثيوبى بوتاكو بجائزة افضل لاعب فى المباراة من جانب نادى الهلال يؤكد الحالة السيئه التى كان عليها الفريق بالامس.فبوتاكو الذى شاهدنا بله وراجى يفعلون به كل مايخطر على بالهم لايُمكن ان يكون نجماً إلا لفريق يُعانى ويُعانى كما هو حال ابناء باتريك(كونياك)
*الرحلات المجانية التى إصطحب فيها بكرى المدينه دفاع الهلال من(بوتاكو لى سيسييه)اكدت ان الفريق الازرق سيُعانى كثيراً محلياً وافريقياً
اخر الكلام
القادم احلى باذن الله

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا جزيلا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
مستوى جيّد‏

○   انقضت قمة الإستقلال بخيرها وشرّها بعد أن قنع الفريقان بنتيجة التعادل  التي انتهت عليه المباراة بهدف لكل حيث أحرز علاء الدين يوسف هدف التقدّم  للمريخ من كرة صاروخية فشلت حتى كاميرا التصوير (الباهتة) في متابعتها  بينما أدرك التعادل للفرقة الزرقاء محترفه البوركيني (كيبي) من كرة مقصية  رائعة.

○  عقب التعادل أجريت مراسم القرعة التي ابتسمت للهلال للظفر  بدرع الإستقلال لمدة (ستة أشهر) أولى ويحظى المريخ بالستة أشهر التالية  وهو نهج يقتل مثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة وكان من الأفضل إضفاء بعض الإثارة  للقاء باللجوء للركلات الترجيحية طالما أن الدرع ينتظر (فائزاً) واحدا.

○   المباراة في مجملها كانت جيّدة اقتسم فيها الفريقان الاداء على مدار شوطي  المباراة مع وجود تفوّق نسبي للمريخ حصل بموجبه على فرصاً أخطر فشل كل من  بكري وعنكبه في استثمارها.

○  شكل المريخ كان ممتاز جداً حتى لحظة  قذيفة علاء الدين يوسف التي ألهبت المدرجات وأفزعت الكاميروني ماكسيم  ولكننا شهدنا تراجعاً غريباً عقب هدف التقدّم لم يستفق منه لاعبي الأحمر  إلا بعد استقبالهم لهدف التعادل.

○  المردود البدني لخط وسط المريخ  تراجع كثيراً خلال الشوط الثاني وهو أمر متوقع من فريق عائد توّاً من  المراحل الاعدادية وهو نفس الأمر الذي عانى منه الهلال ولكن مديره الفني  البلجيكي باتريك كان أكثر دهاءّ من الفرنسي غارزيتو عندما أعاد الحيوية لخط  وسطه خلال ال 45 دقيقة الثانية بإضافة (ثلاثة لاعبين) هم (فيصل موسى –  وليد علاء الدين – نيلسون).

○  لم يضف غارزيتو في خط الوسط سوى  (رمضان عجب) بديلاً لأنشط لاعبي المريخ واكثرهم حيوية (اوكرا) بينما أكمل  الثلاثي (راجي – سالمون – علاء الدين يوسف) المباراة وثلاثتهم عانى في  الفترات الأخيرة من حيوية الوسط الهلال بعد تبديلات باتريك.

○  رغم  السيطرة الهلالية خلال الشوط الثاني لم يصنع لاعبي الهلال أية فرص خطرة  بإستثناء الكرة التي وجدها كاريكا وباغت بها الحارس الأوغندي جمال سالم في  الدقيقة (72) من شوط اللعب الثاني حيث تعملق الأخير بإنقاذه للكرة رغم أنها  غيّرت مسارها بطريقة سريعة جداً.

○  ملاحظتان مهمتان وضحتا من خلال  لقاء الأمس الأولى المساحة الكبيرة التي أتاحها لاعبو وسط المريخ لتقدّم  الوسط الهلالي في أكثر من لقطة حيث وصلت الكرة لمناطق جزاء المريخ من خلال  ثلاث أو أربع تمريرات طولية فقط بسبب الفراغات التي أشرنا إليها بين الوسط  والدفاع.

○  الملاحظة الثانية والتي تستوجب الإنتباه والحذر هى  الهنّات الدفاعية التي تنقسم إلى نطقتين الأولى (الإعتماد على مصيدة  التسلل) والثانية (عدم التفاهم بين مصعب وعلى جعفر) فمصعب عمر أدى مباراة  هجومية من طراز رفيع ولكن مساحته كانت خالية في أكثر من هجمة هلالية وعدم  التفاهم بينه وبين زميله علي جعفر أدّى لضربهما بتمريرة واحدة في أكثر من  مرّة.

○  هدفا شالكه ولجا مرمى المريخ من الإعتماد على نصب مصيدة  التسلل وهدف كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي كذلك وأمس خلال لقاء القمة شاهدنا دفاع  المريخ يعتمد على النهج المذكور وكاد أن يصيبه في مقتل عدة مرات وعلى  غارزيتو أن يتنبّه لهذه النقطة جيّداً.

○  كالعادة لم يفوّت حكام  صلاح فرصة ظلم المريخ من جديد خصوصاً في لقاءات القمة حيث تغاضى حكم الساحة  صدّيق الطريفي عن ركلة جزاء أوضح من شمس أبريل ارتكبت مع اللاعب أوكرا  بينما وقف متفرّجاً على الألعاب غير القانونية دون أن يفتح الله عليه حتى  بإنذار وأبرزها تدخّل الشغيل مع سالمون.

○  أما المساعد الأول  الطريفي يوسف فتسمّر في خط التماس وهو يشاهد الاعتداء على راجي بلعبة خطرة  ولم يحرّك ساكناً في مشهد آخر يضاف لمشاهد الظلم السابقة.

○  حاجة أخيرة كده :: آآآآآآآآخ يابكري !!!  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤشرات مهمة!


• رأف الحظ بفريق الهلال ، ونجا من هزيمة محققة أمام المريخ، بعد أن تلاعب الحظ ولاعبو المريخ بشباك الهلال التي كانت تشتهي الكرات الحمراء، ولكن دون جدوى!

• ساورني إحساس جميل بعد هدف علاء الدين يوسف البديع بأن النتيجة لا محالة ستتضاعف على أقل تقدير، ولن ينج الهلال من هزيمة ماحقة تؤكد الفارق بين الفريقين!

• ولكن طاشت الفرص ..بسبب سوء التنفيذ من رماة الأحمر تارة، وتدخل الحظ تارة أخرى ..وكذلك حكم اللقاء ..لتنتهي المباراة على غير واقعها الفني الذي شهد للمريخ بالتميز الكامل.

• نتيجة التعادل جعلت الإنفاس المتلاحقة تهدأ ..والقلوب الراجعة تطمئن..وسندخل الموسم كما لم يكن هناك شئ، فلا خسارة من الهلال، وإنتصار عليه ..وهو ما يعني إنتهاء كل شئ عند حدود الجولة..والحمد لله!

• ولكن لا بأس من الوقوف على بعض المؤشرات المهمة!

• ولا نستطيع الذهاب بعيدا عن ما قاله المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء غارزيتو عن أداء لاعبيه عقب الجولة ..حيث أكد رضاءه التام عن مردود الفريق الفني مشيرا إلى أنهم يمضون قدما إلى الأمام!

• وإطمئنان غارزيتو ..يعني إطمئنانا نحن كذلك ..فهو من يعرف كل ما عند لاعبيه ..وطالما أنه وصل إلى مرحلة الرضا من برنامج الإعداد الذي أخضع له النجوم..فقطعا سيكون القادم أحلى!

• من الملاحظات المهمة التي دونتها عيون عشاق الأحمر وأتفقوا حولها ..أن اسلوب الفرقة الحمراء تغير تماما ..وتحول من اللعب الكلاسيكي القديم ..المعتمد على إرسال الكرات الطويلة إلى الأمام بلا هدى والركض خلفها بسرعة ..إلى لعب منظم يقوم على تكتيكات فنية عالية!

• ويقني أن أهم الأسباب التي قادت غارزيتو لإحداث هذا التحول في فترة وجيزة ..دخول عناصر جديدة بخط الوسط ..ساعدته على فرض أسلوب مختلف ..وجاذب وفيه الكثير من الإمتاع الكروي!

• وجود لاعب محور بمواصفات جايسون سلمون ..هو عين ما كان يبحث عنه المريخ ..فهو يتمركز بشكل رائع في وسط الملعب ..ويستقبل الكرات من الخلف بهدوء ويحولها إلى الأمام بذات الهدوء والدقة!

• أيضا شكل ظهور صانع ألعاب متميز في قيادة الكرة بسرعة ويجيد التمرير المتقن بشكل مدهش ..ويربط بين الوسط ولاعبي المقدمة بذات القدرات العالية تحولا مهما في الأسلوب الفني للفرقة الحمراء!

• نجح أوكرا في تقديم هذا النموذج ..برغم عدم إكتمال لياقته البدنية، وحاجته هو بالذات للتفاهم والإنسجام مع بقية عناصر الفريق ..وسننتظر على حواف الصبر إكتمال جاهزيته الفنية ..بإذن الله تعالى ليمنح الوسط والهجوم الكثير من الحيوية المطلوبة.!

• لم يكن الثنائي أوكرا وجايسون لوحدهما من أسباب التحول الفني الملحوظ والذي بشر غارزيتو بتجويده مع توالي اللعب التنافسي، فأعتقد أنه من حظ المريخ السعيد وصول راجي عبد العاطي ورمضان عجب إلى مراحل فنية مهمة في مشوارهما الفني ..وينتظر من هذا الثنائي الكثير هذا الموسم وربما كانا من أهم العناصر التي تصنع الفارق للفرقة الحمراء!

• أحبتي ..سعدت القاعدة المريخية بالمستوى المبشر للفريق خلال مبارتي الإعداد أمام كمبالا سيتي والهلال..ونعتقد أن الأوضاع الفنية مطمئنة وتشي بأن جمهور المريخ هذا الموسم موعود بمستويات فنية راقية ونتائج جيدة بحول الله تعالى.!

في نقاط

• مبكرا جدا ..نرشح هدف علاء الدين يوسف الصاروخي في شباك الحارس الكاميروني ماكسيم كأجمل أهداف العام 2015، ونراه نموذجا للإجادة!

• جمال هدف علاء الدين ليس في التصويبة القوية بعيدة المدى ..إنما في كل شئ!

• إستغلال الكرة المرتدة من دفاع الهلال بشكل جيد من قبل النيجيري سلمون الذي أحسن إستقبالها والتصرف معها ..وترويضها أمام علاء الدين المتركز جيدا كان مدخلا لهدف تأريخي!

• لا أدري بأي معيار منح الظهير الأيمن للهلال الأثيوبي بوتاكو جائزة رجل المباراة مناصفة مع جايسون سلمون!

• عبر هجوم المريخ مرارا وتكرارا من خلال منطقة الأثيوبي ..وظهر ضعفه الدفاعي جليا!

• تصدي جمال سالم لتهديفة كاريكا ..يعتبر من أجمل لقطات الجولة!

• الإسم الغائب في تشكيل المريخ الآن هو المالي مامادو تراوري !

• أضاع بكري المدينة هدفا محققا بعد إنفراد بالمرمى ..ونعزي ذلك للضغط النفسي فهي اول مباراة له ضد فريقه السابق ..وحتما سيأتي الوقت الذي يهز فيه العقرب شباك الهلال أكثر من مرة!

• حصاد جيد لأعداد نموذجي ..وطموحات كبيرة في موسم مختلف ..هو عين ما تبحث عنه القاعدة المريخية في الفترة المقبلة!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مستويات عادية في القمة الإعدادية..!!


×كشفت جولة القمة التعادلية ليلة الأمس عن حقيقة الفريقين،من حيث واقعية الأداء مقابل شطحات الإعلام الأزرق بالفريق الخارق وتطمينات الإعلام الأحمر بإمكانية عودة فريقه لمنصات التتويج الخارجي خلال موسمه الحالي،فالجولة بصورتها العامة أفصحت عن مستويات عادية لا علاقة لها بزخم الإعداد والمباريات الودية السابقة للغريمين لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.
×المريخ كان الأفضل في الجولة من حيث عددية الفرص المصنوعة أمام مرمي الخصم،فيما تفوق الأزرق في بعض المرتدات وإن كانت خجولة الختام،بينما فقد المريخ عنصر الضغط على الخصم بغياب أيمن سعيد ورمضان عجب،فكان راجي يقاتل وحيدا على الجبهة اليسري للربط بين لاعب الطرف والمهاجمين،ما جعل المدرب غارزيتو يوكل تلك المهمة لبكري وآنغا على الجبهة اليمنى،والأمر تكرر مع تبادل الأدوار بين اللاعبين الثلاث(راجي- بكري -وآنغا) على الجبهتين معا.
×المريخ تفوق على الأزرق في منطقة العمليات وكان الأفضل من حيث تنويع الهجمات وإن كانت قليلة الخطورة،والأزرق لم يفتح الله عليه ولو بهجمة واحدة منظمة طيلة زمن المباراة، ومع ذلك سيتحدث أعلامه عن أفضلية واكتساح بينما تعم المسميات الفضفاضة قائمة لاعبي الهلال،وفي المعسكر الأحمر سيتحدث الجميع عن هدف علاء الدين الأسطوري وغربلة بكري المدينة لدفاع الهلال برمته،فيما يتناسى الحالمين بتفوق خارجي في الوقت القريب، ضعف أطراف الملعب بجانب ضعف المردود البدني والخلل الواضح في منطقة محور الميدان بالنسبة للمريخ،على الرغم من ضعف الهلال في وسط ملعبه الهجومي.
×واقع المباراة يتحدث عن مستويات عادية للمريخ ومقبولة من فريق في طور الإعداد،بعيداً عن المقارنة الفضفاضة بين الغريمين،وعن نفسي أجد بان الأحمر قدم مباراة جيدة استناداً على بداية الموسم،واستناداً على حداثة المدير الفني،بجانب الإصابات المتنوعة التي ألمت ببعض اللاعبين،من جهة أخرى شفت المباراة عن حاجة لاعبي المريخ لدقائق لعب أكثر وذلك للوصول للوصفة المثالية للتشكيلة الأساسية في ظل ميلان كفة قوة الفريق للجبهة اليمنى وغيابها عن الجبهة اليسرى إلى جانب قلة المهام الدفاعية لطرفي الميدان،أضف لذلك المشكلة المتعلقة بعدم تعامل دفاع المريخ مع الكرات العكسية بالصورة المثالية، فالأحمر مهدد بتقبل كم هائل من الأهداف خلال الموسم حال لم يجد وصفة تقضي على غياب التعامل السليم مع الركنيات والركلات الحرة غير المباشرة.
×بعد الجولة تحدث جمهور المريخ عن التفريط في فوز كبير على الأزرق في ظل ضعفه الواضح للعيان،وهو قول صحيح لكن في المقابل المريخ لم يكن هو الآخر في أفضل حالاته حتى يتفوق على نده التقليدي بكم هائل من الأهداف،فالأحمر لازال في طور الإعداد والمدير الفني لا بد وإنه قد فطن لمكامن القوة والضعف بفريقه.
×مهمة غارزيتو مع المريخ تبدوا أيسر من مهمة باترك مع الهلال وذلك القول نسوقه بناءاً على التركة الفنية، فالأحمر لديه الأفضلية من حيث عدد العناصر القديمة بتوليفته الأساسية فيما نجد بان الباب مفتوح على مصراعيه أمام وفد الهلال الأجنبي لتبادل الأدوار في التوليفة إلى أن يصل المدرب للعناصر المثالية،وما خروج نزار وبشة،ودخول وليد وفيصل، إلا دليل على تكافؤ الفرص بالنسبة للقدامى والجدد في صراع المشاركة المستمرة مع الأزرق.
×خصم المريخ الأفريقي يمتلك لاعبين قصار القامة وهو ما يعزز من أمكانية تفوق المريخ عليهم خلال التعامل مع الكرات العالية،لكن هل سيجد المريخ ذات الميزة في الأدوار المتقدمة من دوري الأبطال؟ الإجابة على هذا السؤال تتحكم بصورة أو بأخرى في تحقيق أحلام الجماهير بالوصول لمرحلة المجموعات فالكرات العالية أضحت مفتاحاً مهماً لتحقيق الانتصارات في كرة القدم الأفريقية والعالمية.
في القائم
×على الجمهور الرياضي السوداني أن يعيش واقعه الكروي بعيداً عن جدلية الاهتمام بالآخر ويقيني أن المريخ أو الهلال لو قدر لأحدهما الفوز ليلة الأمس لكان الوضع مختلفاً حالياً،ولكانت السلبيات المتفشية لدى الفريقين في عداد المفقودين حالياً.
×ترابط خطوط المريخ لم يكن بصورة جيدة خلال الجولة الأخيرة،وكذلك التكتيك العام،فالمدير الفني لم يصل لخطة اللعب التي تتناسب واللاعبين حتى اللحظة.
×أيضاً تجانس لاعبي المريخ فيما بينهم لا يبشر بتفوق منذ الأهلة الأولى، والأمر تحكمه الأيام فالمباريات الكثيرة تضع الفريق في توافق بينه وبين رغبات المدرب والصبر مطلب ملح لتحقيق الأمر.
×إيجاد حل نهائي سريع لمعضلة الكرات الهوائية هي المهمة القادمة للجهاز الفني للمريخ،وحل مشكلة الفراغات الكبيرة بين قلبي الدفاع ولاعبي المحور هي المهمة التي تنتظر مدرب الهلال،ذلك قبل الشروع في المباريات الأفريقية للعملاقيين هذا في حال كانت القمة إعدادية كما صرح كل من غارزيتو وباترك.
×حكم المباراة أثبت بشكل صريح أن الحكم السوداني يدخل مباريات القمة بتعليمات من جهات عليا والأمر تثبته قمة كأس السودان في الموسم الماضي،وهو ما يقلل من احترام حملة الصافرة لمهنتهم كقضاة للملاعب.
شبك خارجي
‫#‏الحال‬ من بعضوا..(إذا جاء الحين حارت العين)..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصاد
الحظ غاب عن المريخ..!!

اتت قمة الاستقلال رائعة فنيا حد الامتاع واعتقد ان سر روعة مباراة القمة
علي غير العادة يكمن في ان الفريقين كانا يدركان جيدا ان المباراة
احتفالية من الدرجة الاولي لهذا انصرف لاعبي الفريقين للعب كرة جيدة
وممرحلة اذابت الكثير من المشاهد البدائية التي كانت تحتشد بها مباريات
الفريقين طوال السنوات الماضية التي كنا نشاهد فيها عك كروي مبالغ فيه
لكن في مباراة درع الاستقلال قدم الفريقين مباراة للزكري خصوصا من جانب
المريخ صاحب الافضلية الكبيرة في هذه المباراة التي قال فيها الحظ كلمته
ليتوج الهلال بدرعها عبر القرعة بعد انتهاء الزمن الرسمي للمباراة
بالتعادل الايجابي الذي اظنه كان مرضيا للهلال اكثر من نده المريخ.
المباراة انطلقت بتشكيلة مريخية مكونة من جمال سالم،علي جعفر،امير
كمال،مصعب عمر،بلة جابر،وفي وسط الملعب لعب الثنائي الانيق جايسون سالمون
وعلاء الدين يوسف كمحوري ارتكاز تقدمهم الموهوب الغاني اوكرا والنجم
المتميز راجي عبدالعاطي وفي المقدمة الهجومية لعب الثنائي الن وانغا
وبكري المدينة.
المريخ استهل الشوط الاول مسيطرا علي منطقة الوسط بشكل قوي عبر كرات
قصيرة ولمسات مقترنة بالتناغم بين لاعبي خط وسط الفرقة المريخية الذين لم
يعطو لاعبي الهلال الفرصة مشكلين عليهم ضغط متواصل خصوصا في الجهة اليمني
لفريق المريخ التي برع فيها الثنائي بلة وراجي في تشكيل ثنائية متميزة
ارهقت الدفاع الهلالي من جهة الوافد بوتاكو الذي وجد نفسه يعاني الامرين
امام طلعات بلة وراجي الخطيرة ومن احدي الكرات العكسية لبلة جابر كان
ميلاد هدف الفرقة الحمراء الاول بعد ان اخرج الشغيل الكرة براسه لتجد نجم
اللقاء النجيري جايسون الذي بدوره مهد كرة من ذهب لعلاءالدين يوسف مسددا
كرة قوية لاتصد ولاترد وجدت طريقها سالكا للشباك الزرقاء التي كان لابد
لها من الاهتزاز بعد سيطرة مريخية علي المباراة منذ انطلاقتها.
واصل المريخ سيطرته علي مجريات الشوط الاول وكان بمقدوره مضاعفة النتيجة
من كرات عديدة ضلت طريقها لشباك الكاميروني مكسيم خصوصا كرة الغاني اوكرا
في مطلع المباراة التي انتهي شوطها الاول بتقدم مريخي مستحق من واقع
افضلية كبيرة للفريق المريخي الذي ظهر في هذه المباراة بمظهر اكثر من
متميز وقال كلمته مبكرا لكن الحظ اعطي المريخ ظهره تماما في هذا اللقاء
الذي كان واحد من اقوي الجولات الاعدادية التي خاضها الزعيم منذ بداية
هذا الموسم.
في شوط المباراة الثاني بدأ المريخ متراجعا بصورة غير مبررة خصوصا من
لاعبي وسط الفريق جايسون وعلاءالدين وهذا التراجع اعطي الفرقة الزرقاء
مساحات كبيرة لتسيطر علي منطقة المناورة التي حرم منها لاعبي الهلال طوال
الشوط الاول الذي تميز فيه اداء المريخ بالضغط المتقدم علي لاعبي خط وسط
الهلال،لكن مع مطلع الشوط الثاني تبدلت الصورة واستطاع الهلال العودة
لأجواء المباراة بعد عدة تغيرات اجراها مدربه باتريك قضت بإدخال فيصل
ووليد ومن كرة عكسية تخطت الدفاع المريخي لتجد فيصل موسي الذي سلمها
لنزار حامد الذي رفع كرة عرضية للبوركيني كيبي محرزا هدف تعادلي للفريق
الهلالي الذي غابت عنه الخطورة الهجومية بشكل كبير في هذه المباراة ولم
يستطع الهلال تهديد مرمي جمال سالم عن قرب إلا من هذه الكرة التي كفلت
للهلال الخروج متعادلا في مباراة كان طرفها الافضل المريخ طوال شوطي
المباراة.
توقعنا مباراة قمة مختلفة شكلا وقد كان فهذه المباراة تعد الاميز فنيا في
السنوات الاخيرة.
القمة اعطت المريخ فوائد كبيرة خصوصا علي المستوي الفني الذي كان للمريخ
الكعب الاعلي فيه.
تجربة قوية وساخنة وفائدتها للفريقين لاتقدر بثمن واعتقد ان المريخ قدم
تجربة لاتقدر للفريق الازرق الذي كان يتخوف الكثير من اعلاميه من هذه
المباراة وطفق البعض منهم ينسج الاوهام ويتحدث عن مؤامرة لكن بعد هذا
اللقاء اعتقد ان الهلال توفرت له تجربة قيمة ولن ننتظر من اهل الهلال
الاعتراف بذلك.
الديربي تعادلي والحظ قال كلمته ليتوج الهلال بالدرع بعد تفوق مريخي خلال المباراة.
وهج احمر:
المريخ قدم السهل الممتنع واكد علي انه يمتلك فرقة واعدة سيكون لها شأن
محليا وقاريا خلال هذا الموسم.
التناغم والانسجام في وسط المريخ كان له الكلمة العليا في ظهور المريخ
المتميز ونتمني ان يتحسن مردو طرفي الملعب لنشاهد فريق مريخي قادر اكثر
علي صناعة الفرص التهديفية للمهاجمين.
جايسون و اوكرا وبكري صفقات متميزة ستغير كثيرا شكل الفرقة المريخية
للافضل في قادم المباريات.
الغاني الموهوب يتحتاج لمراجعة جاهزيته البدنية فهو ان اكتملت لياقته
البدنية سيكون الرئة الثالثة للفرقة المريخية.
دخول رمضان عجب اعاد السيطرة للمريخ في وسط الميدان فشاهدنا خطورة كبيرة
يشكلها المريخ من عمق الملعب الذي برع فيه جميع نحوم المريخ دون استثناء.
*كان علاء يوسف نجم المباراة غير المتوج فهذا النجم المخضرم اعاد اكتشاف
نفسه واستعاد الكثير من اراضيه بل استطاع ان يسجل هدف اعاد للاذهان اهداف
عاطف القوز الصاروخية التي كانت لاتصد ولاترد وكذلك اتت كرة علاء
المدمرة.
علي غارزيتو ان يهتم كثيرا بمتوسط الدفاع فالمريخ يبدو انه يعاني من
مشكلة حقيقية في هذه الخانة التي يتواجد نجم متميز يلعب بها هو النيجيري
مالك اسحق الذي بإستطاعته ان يسد هذه الثغرة المزعجة التي وضح ان المريخ
فعلا يعاني منها فهدفي شالكة وهدف كمبالا وهدف الهلال كلها اتت لضعف صريح
في قلب دفاع الفرقة الحمراء وهذا الضعف لايعني ضعف علي جعفر وامير كمال
المتميزان جدا علي طرفي الدفاع من الجهة اليسري واليمني لهذا نجد ان قلب
دفاع الفرقة المريخية يعاني خصوصا ان واجه المريخ خصم يلعب الكرات
البينية ويبني هجماته من عمق الملعب مع تناقل سريع للكرة ولو تفطن
غارزيتو لعمل علي حل هذه المعضلة بعد مباراة شالكة التي كشفت هذا الخلل
الذي لم يجد له الفرنسي حتي الان اي حلول لتتواصل رحلة معاناة الدفاع
المريخي منه.
جرب النيجيري ولن تندم فهو متخصص كقلب دفاع واعتقد انه سيكون الحل
الامثل لحل هذه المعضلة.
اعتقد ان جماهير المريخ غير حزينة علي ما آلت اليه نتيجة القرعة فيكفيها
ان فريقها تسيد الملعب وكان له قنطار الشطارة لكنه للاسف افتقد درهم الحظ
الذي كان حاضرا مع الازرق اثناء المباراة وبعدها.
القمة انتهت تعادلية نعم لكن المريخ قال كلمته بقوة رغم غياب الحظ عنه.
لاعبي المريخ لعبو واسعدو جمهورهم بالاداء المتميز وان تواصل مردود
الفرقة الحمراء بنسق تصاعدي في قادم المباريات سيكون المريخ مرشحا فوق
العادة لتخطي عقبة التنزاني الشرس والعنيد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف للذكرى.. وتجربة محترمة


* تخوف كثيرون من توقيت مباراة قمة كأس الاستقلال، وأشفقوا على الطرف الخاسر من تبعات الهزيمة لأن السقوط في لقاءات الديربي يزلزل أركان الطرف المهزوم، ويوتر أجواءه، ويهز ثقة الجماهير في اللاعبين.
* المساندون لقرار إقامة المباراة كانوا يرون أن الفريقين بحاجة إلى تجارب قوية تعينهما على تجهيز اللاعبين لمباريات دوري الأبطال.
* بتلك الحسابات نقول إن لقاء القمة حقق للطرفين فوائد عديدة، لأنه قدم لهما تجربة محترمة، ستشكل خير معين للعملاقين في مشوارهما الإفريقي.
* بالنسبة للمريخ فقد خاض المباراة وهو فاقد لثلاثة من أهم نجومه.
* هدافه الأول مامادو تراوري، ونجم وسطه وصانع ألعابه المؤثر أيمن سعيد، ولاعبه القوي رمضان عجب، الذي عانى من إصابة طفيفة، أجبرت غارزيتو على الاحتفاظ به في الدكة حتى منتصف الحصة الثانية.
* شخصياً فوجئت بإقدام غارزيتو على تعديل طريقة اللعب من (3:3:4) إلى (2:4:4)، لأنه اعتمد على الطريقة الأولى في كل مباريات الإعداد تقريباً، ويبدو أنه أراد تأمين الشق الدفاعي بإشراك لاعبين في المحور، لعلمه بأن الهزيمة في لقاءات القمة ستكون لها ارتدادات سالبة على فريقه.
* المريخ كان أفضل من الهلال، تكتيكياً ولياقياً، وأوفر سيطرة على الكرة، علاوةً على أنه كان الأكثر صناعةً للفرص الخطيرة برغم النقص المؤثر.
* كان بمقدور أوكراه ان يهز شباك الهلال في منتصف الشوط الأول لو لم يتعرض لعرقلة عنيفة من المدافع سيسه، الذي ضرب الغاني بقسوة في ساقه.
* توقعنا من حكم المباراة أن يحتسب ركلة جزاء للمريخ، لكنه جبن عن اتخاذ القرار الصحيح، وأنجى الهلال من ورطة كبيرة.
* في الحصة الثانية صنع المريخ فرصاً في غاية الخطورة، وأخفق عنكبة وبكري في تحويل اثنتين إلى هدفين.
* توغل مصعب في المنطقة اليسرى لدفاع الهلال، ومرر كرة على طبق من ذهب لعنكبة الذي عالجها برأسه مستهدفاً الزاوية البعيدة، لكن كرته أخطأت المرمى ببوصات.
* بعده خطف العقرب كرة من منتصف الملعب، وتوغل في منطقة دفاع الهلال بسرعته العالية، وتجاوز أتير توماس، وتلكأ في التسديد مرتين، ثم صوب كرة ضعيفة في آخر المطاف.
* استهلك بكري وقتاً طويلاً في تحضير نفسه للتسديد، ومنح المدافعين فرصة لمضايقته، فخرجت تصويبته ضعيفة، وأفلح الحارس مكسيم في إبعادها إلى ركنية.
* قبل ذلك أهدر سلمون فرصة سهلة، من ركنية نفذها رأسية بلا تركيز وهو مرتاح بعيداً عن المرمى المفتوح.
* علاوةً على ذلك سنحت للمريخ ثلاث ضربات ثابتة على رأس المنطقة، لم يحسن أوكراه ومصعب عمر ورمضان عجب في تحويلها إلى أهداف.
* في المقابل لم يصنع الهلال سوى فرصتين على مدار الشوطين، وسجل من أولاهما كيبي هدف التعادل، وأفلح جمال سالم في التصدي للثانية (تصويبة كاريكا)، بردة فعل رهيبة.
* في المريخ كان الشق الدفاعي جيداً، وأدى محورا الوسط (سلمون وعلاء الدين) مباراة كبيرة، وأجاد أوكراه في الحصة الأولى، ثم نفد وقوده في الشوط الثاني، فافتقد المهاجمان بكري ووانغا التمريرات المحسنة.
* التعادل جيد للفريقين، لأن انتهاء المباراة بأي فوز كان سيبطر المنتصر، ويهز الخاسر.
* تعادلت الكفة في النتيجة.. لكن مجرياتها أكدت أن المريخ أفضل من الهلال وأوفر جاهزية منه.
* الفارق بين الفريقين كان واضحاً وكبيراً.
* على الأهلة أن يحتفلوا ويفرطوا في الاحتفال بالتعادل.

علاء الدين والظلم المبين!
* للمرة الثانية على التوالي يستحق النجم علاء الدين يوسف جائزة رجل المباراة وتذهب إلى سواه.
* تألق وفعل كل شيء في مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي، وذهبت الجائزة إلى أوكراه.
* في لقاء الأمس قاتل مثل الأسد، وأبدع في استخلاص الكرات من لاعبي الهلال، وشارك في صناعة اللعب، وسجل هدفاً سيحفظه له التاريخ.
* هدف علاء من أجمل أهداف القمة خلال السنوات الأخيرة.
* ذكرني هدفاً سجله زيكو في مرمى حارس الهلال الرشيد فيصل من منتصف الملعب في مطلع التسعينات.
* صاروخ عابر للقارات.. لا يصد ولا يرد.
* قون فييرا سيبقى في الذاكرة طويلاً.
* أشرف علاء على إجراءات الفحص الآلي للحارس الكاميروني، وقهره بتصويبة من لهب، أسعد بها أنصار الزعيم، بعد أن روض له سلمون الكرة بهدوء ومهارة وحنكة.
* بعض من يشرفون على اختيار نجوم المباريات في السودان لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم.
* سلمون كان مميزاً، وقدم مباراة كبيرة بإجادته للاستلام والتمرير، وهدوئه الشديد، ومهاراته العالية.
* أكد أن المريخ كسب لاعب محور بمواصفات خاصة.. لكنه لم يكن نجم المباراة، لأن علاء الدين أفضل لاعبي الفريقين على الإطلاق.
* علاء نجم كبير، لم تزده السنوات إلا تألقاً.
* ذهب فييرا لا يعرف الصدأ.
* نتوقع من الأخ عبد الصمد أن يمنحه حافز إجادة، لأنه أصبح رمانة ميزان وسط الزعيم.
آخر الحقائق
* أوكراه لعاب.. وأسلوبه ممتع.
* لكن جاهزيته البدنية لم تكتمل بعد بدليل أنه توقف عن البث في الحصة الثانية.
* لولا إعاقة سيسيه له لسجل اسمه في لائحة هدافي القمة في أول ظهور له مع الزعيم.
* عندما تكتمل جاهزيته ستشاهدون العجب العجاب.
* بذل راجي جهداً خرافياً في مباراة الأمس حتى سقط من فرط التعب في آخر دقائق اللقاء.
* وانغا.. خرج مثلما دخل.
* افتقد المريخ عقله المفكر في وسط الملعب فغابت الصناعة المتقنة.
* لا بديل لأيمن سعيد في وسط المريخ سوى أيمن سعيد.
* فرط أمير في مراقبة كيبي فمنحه هدفاً مجانياً، ولو تدخل برأسه لمنعه من التسديد.
* اجتهد بلة لكن أخطاءه المتكررة في التمرير تثير الأعصاب.
* مشاركة بكري في قلب الهجوم تخصم من خطورته.
* عندما يلعب على الطرفين يصبح أقوى وأخطر لأنه يمتلك المساحة التي تمكنه من استثمار سرعته الرهيبة.
* جامل الحكم الشغيل الذي تفرغ لضرب لاعبي المريخ.
* اعتدى على بكري، وحاول تصفية سلمون ولم يتكرم عليه الحكم حتى ببطاقة صفراء.
* غض حكم الساحة الطريفي الطرف عن مخالفات عديدة ارتكبها لاعبو الهلال، وظل يطلق صافرته عند أي تدخل من لاعبي المريخ.
* تغاضيه عن ركلة الجزاء التي ارتكبها سيسيه مع أوكراه سقطة لا تغتفر.
* هدف فييرا لوحة بديعة.
* تسديدة صاروخية.. انفجرت في الشباك الزرقاء.
* حلاوة في الترويض.. ودقة في التسديد.
* مكسيم جاب من جوة!
* ألم نقل لكم إن الفحص الآلي سيكشف قدرات الحارس الكاميروني؟
* لو سجل بكري من الفرصة التي أهدرها لكل الرماد حماد.
* الوصايفة فلتوا مننا بي بنط يا كابو!!
* العقربة كانت وشيكة!
* لو سجل بكري لقرأنا المينشيت الشهير: (ده ما الهلال.. ده لعب عيال)!
* فرحة الوصيفاب بدرع القرعة مضحكة!
* أكدت المباراة أن المريخ أقوى بدنياً وأفضل فنياً من الهلال.
* جلابية أوكراه للشغيل لقطة المباراة.
* الزعيم أفضل من الوصيف.. فرق يا إبراهيم!!
* آخر خبر: علاء الدين.. سجل من سوق صابرين!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين والظلم المبين!
* للمرة الثانية على التوالي يستحق النجم علاء الدين يوسف جائزة رجل المباراة وتذهب إلى سواه.
* تألق وفعل كل شيء في مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي، وذهبت الجائزة إلى أوكراه.
* في لقاء الأمس قاتل مثل الأسد، وأبدع في استخلاص الكرات من لاعبي الهلال، وشارك في صناعة اللعب، وسجل هدفاً سيحفظه له التاريخ.
* هدف علاء من أجمل أهداف القمة خلال السنوات الأخيرة.
* ذكرني هدفاً سجله زيكو في مرمى حارس الهلال الرشيد فيصل من منتصف الملعب في مطلع التسعينات.
* صاروخ عابر للقارات.. لا يصد ولا يرد.
* قون فييرا سيبقى في الذاكرة طويلاً.


*

----------


## سوباوى

*مشكورين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

كلمـــة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
الزعيم يسير في الاتجاه السليم..لم  يكن النصر ليبطرنا لو قدر للمريخ الفوز بمباراه الامس علي الهلال علي درع  الاستقلال –  رغم أنه كان يستحقه –  ،كما أن الهزيمه ما كانت ستحزننا كثيرا  اذا حدثت لا قدر الله ، فالمباراه جاءت استثنائيه في ظروف احتفاليه وقبل  بدء الموسم علي غير العاده وقد بادر المدربان بالتصريح أن المباراه ستدخل  في اطار الاعداد للناديين الكبيرين ، بل حتي نائب رئيس مجلس المريخ صرح أن  الاعداد فقط هو ما تنظر اليه الاداره من هذا اللقاء .غير أن ذلك لا يعني  الا نفرح بالمستوي الجيد والشكل المنظم الذي ظهر به المريخ في المباراه ،  وهو شكل يشير بدون شك كما قلنا بعد مباراه كمبالا الي أن الفريق يسير في  الاتجاه الصحيح ، وأن هناك بصمه تدريبيه واضحه جدا في أداء اللاعبين لا  يخطئها الا قاصد ، وأن الفريق يتقدم في المستوي من مباراه لاخري وسيصل باذن  الله الي قمه جاهزيته قبل اللقاء الافريقي المرتقب ، مما يجعلنا نشعر  بالتفاؤل والاطمئنان .
 وعن المباراه نقول  أن امتلاك المريخ لخط الوسط في الشوط الاول أدي الي احكام سيطرته علي  الشوط بالتألق الكبير لعلاءالدين يوسف وجابسون في الارتكاز وراجي والغاني  اوكرا بمساعده بله من اليمين ومصعب من اليسار ،كما شكلت طلعات بكري المدينه  ازعاجا شديدا لدفاع الهلال وسبب له الارهاق ، ولو استطاع وانغا التحرر من  الرقابه التي فرضت عليه وارتفع الي مستوي بكري لاختلف الامر تماما عما  انتهي اليه
 خط الدفاع أدي مباراه لا بأس بها وقد استطاع علي جعفر أن  يحد كثيرا من خطوره كاريكا ويجيد التعامل معه ، كما تالق امير كمال بشكل  ملحوظ اذا استثنينا خطأه في التعامل مع الكره التي ولج منها هدف التعديل  الهلالي .أما مصعب فقد شاب اداءه بعض الضعف في الشق الدفاعي علي الرغم من  تميزه في الجانب الهجومي ،بينما أدي بله بتوازن كبير واستطاع ان يحرم  الهلال من فرصه هدف محقق بتواجده في المكان السليم واخراجه للكره الي  الركنيه .
 – الهدف الرائع الذي أحرزه علاء الدين يوسف شغل الجميع عن  الجمله البديعه التي تم من خلالها احراز الهدف حيث بدأت الصناعه من الساحر  اوكرا بمرور بديع وتمريره  علي الجانب الايسر قبل أن تصل الكره المشتته الي  راجي ثم مدافع الهلال الذي مررها الي جابسون الصانع المباشر للهدف اللوحه ،  وبالمناسبه هذا ليس الهدف الاول بهذا الطريقه لعلاء الدين ، حيث سجل من  قبل بطريقه مشابهه في مرمي المنتخب المالي في المباراه التي انتهت بثلاثيه  للمنتخب القومي .
 – لم أجد سببا للعنف الشديد الذي مورس علي لاعبي  المريخ وخصوصا من قبل اللاعب نصرالدين الشغيل الذي يبدو أنه كان يلعب  بدوافع شخصيه ولم ينس للمريخ أنه تجاهله من قبل ولم يقم باعاده قيده ،ولكن  الذي يجب أن يعرفه أن لاعبي المريخ لا ذنب لهم بذلك القرار حتي ينتقم منهم   .
 – الحكم بدوره تساهل كثيرا علي هذا العنف وقد كان الشغيل يستحق اكثر من بطاقتين صفراويتين في هذا اللقاء .
 – كاد اتير توماس أن يدخل التاريخ ويضرب الرقم القياسي في صناعه الاهداف  لمهاجمي المريخ ،فلو أفلح بكري المدينه في تسجيل الهدف من الكره التي تباطأ  فيها لكان الهدف الثالث من صناعه ( الفتي الابنوسي ) .
 – جمال سالم لم  يتعرض للضغط الشديد وذلك حسب سير المباراه ، ولكنه تألق كالعاده في ابعاد  تسديده مدثر كاريكا وفي استلام تصويبه كيبي في الشوط الاول ، وهو غير مسئول  عن الهدف الذي أحرزه كيبي .
 – سمعنا اسم بشه عند قراءه التشكيل قبل  بدايه المباراه ومره واحده اخري خلال سير المباراه ، بعد ذلك لا اعرف هل  اكمل اللقاء أم تم استبداله .
 – استمتعت الجماهير كثيرا باللمسات  الفنيه الجميله للغاني اوغستين ونقول للجماهير ما زلتم موعودين بالكثير ففي  جراب الساحر الكثير والكثير ، وقد قلنا من قبل لمن يتذكر أن اللاعب يجمع  بين مهارات فيصل العجب واتقان تمريرات هيثم مصطفي مع قدراته التهديفيه  العاليه ، وستذكرون ما أقول لكم..
 – عدم اشراك الباشا في المباراه علي  الرغم من تألقه في مباراه كمبالا ببورتسودان يشير الي أن غارزيتو لا يهمل  اراء مساعديه كما يتردد .
 – الشئ الوحيد الذي يمكن ان يلام عليه  غارزيتو هو تأخير سحب وانغا واشراك عنكبه ولو تم ذلك من بدايه الشوط الثاني  لما استطاع الهلال ان يمتلك الجزء الاول من الشوط الثاني بهذه الطريقه .
 – بنفس القدر الذي فرحنا به لتألق بكري المدينه وعلاء الدين يوسف ، تحسرنا  كثيرا علي اللاعب الموهوب وليد علاء الدين الذي غير شكل الهلال تماما بعد  نزوله الي الملعب ، ولا ادري حقيقه كيف فرط المريخ في لاعب يمتلك كل هذه  الموهبه .لكن     ( ملحوقه باذن الله ) …
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور كسلاوى يا رائع
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نعم علاء الدين مظلوم،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين و(الصاروخ) السحري ..!!


*  لو لم يكسب الزعيم هذا الموسم سوى عودة المقاتل الجسور لمستواه المعروف،  فذاك مكسب كبير يدخل في أفئدة الخصوم والوصايفة الرعب والخوف ..!
* الناس ديل (الخوفة) الدخلت فيهم من يوم القرعة لسة ما مرقت ..(عشان كدا تاني لو ثبتوا ولا اتجرسوا القصة ما فرقت) ..!

* وعنه نكتب لأن عودته لمستواه كانت نكهة القمة أمس التي طغت على النتيجة، و(أمتعت المدرجات وأخرست ألسن الشمات) ..!
*  الغيرة تسبقه في الدخول لأرض الملعب .. الهمة تلاحظها تتطاير عزماً من بين  عينيه .. البسالة التي تسكنه لا أختلاف عليها .. الإصرار وقوده المشتعل في  كل معركة .. روح القتال بشراسة الأبطال لا تفارقه البتة .. الأداء الرجولي  سمته الأساسية .. موهبته يعرفها القاصي والداني .. صال في الملاعب  الداخلية والخارجية طولاً وعرضاً وروّض الساحرة المستديرة، ليستحق بذلك نجم  المريخ والمنتخب الوطني علاء الدين يوسف أن يطلق عليه اسم النجم الفرنسي  (باتريك فييرا) ..!
* استعاد فييرا أراضيه بقوة وبسالة، وهاهو بالأمس يجمع ما بين فرض الشخصية والمهارة واللعب القتالي و(العين الشرارة) ..!
*  لم يفق الوصايفة بعد من صدمة عودة فييرا الي بيته الكبير ودخوله ديار  الصفوة مجدداً، في الوقت الذي جنّد فيه علاء الدين نفسه لخدمة الزعيم وعمل  على بث (روح الفانلة الحمراء) في زملائه اللاعبين ..!!
* ارتفع مستوى  فييرا بصورة ملحوظة مع بداية الإعداد لهذا الموسم .. زرع أوتاد الهيبة في  وسط المريخ .. بات يتحرك في الملعب بديناميكية كبيرة وفاعلية ملحوظة ..  (محور) يجيد (الإرتكاز) ويعرف تعزيز الخط الأمامي بالتقدم المدروس والعودة  في التوقيت المناسب غير خبرته العالية في التمركز الصحيح والنجاح في تخفيف  الضغط وخلق التوازن وإفساد كل هجمة .. و(إن لم يفعل علاء شيئاً فيكيفه فقط  شراسة الأسود في الزود عن حياض النجمة) ..!!
* ليس بمقدورنا الحديث عن (صاروخ فييرا) العابر للشباك الذي أحرزه أمس لأن ذاك الأمر يجب أن يقوم به رائد فضاء أو (عالم فلك) ..!
* الوحيد الذي بمقدوره تقديم قراءة عن (صاروخ فييرا) الذي انطلق بسرعة (الإفلات) عالم الفلك د. معاوية شداد ..!
*  نتمنى الا يحكم الوصايفة على حارسهم الكاميروني ماكسيم من خلال تسديدة  علاء الدين التي عانقت الشباك الزرقاء من منتصف الملعب لأنها من النوع الذي  يصعب صده على (بوفون) ..!
* يا علاء الدين خليك عاقل ..(كورتك دي لو ضربت لاعب كان دخلتو الإنعاش، أو عملت ليهو شلل رعاش) ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* أنقذ (الحظ) الوصايفة من هزيمة مؤكدة، ومنحهم (ذات الحظ) الحصول على درع الإستقلال في الستة أشهر الأولى ..!
*  التعادل لم يكن نتيجة منصفة للقاء القمة أمس، الا أن سقوط (عواجيز دفاع  الهلال) أمام بكري المدينة كان يتطلب العطف عليهم والشفقة بمنحهم الستة  شهور الأولى من (درع الإستقلال) ..!
* يبدو أن الاتحاد العام أراد أن  يثبت للوصايفة حُسن نيته في (قرعة برمجة الممتاز)، فمنحهم (قرعة) الإحتفاظ  بالدرع لستة شهور ..(وفعلاً حالكم يحنن يا كبسور) ..!
* بدائل الزعيم  كانوا أمس في الموعد تماماً وقدموا أوراق اعتمادهم عبر مستويات عالية وأداء  فريد ، ولم نشعر بأننا كنا نفقد جهود أميز عناصرنا كتراوري وأيمن سعيد ..!
* الساحر أوكراه كنز جاء للزعيم من السماء، وهنئياً لنا بالجوهرة التي أنضمت للكشوفات الحمراء .
* مكسيم لم يتم تجريبه بعد، فتسديدة علاء استثناء و(ربنا يغتي عليكم من الأباتشي يوم الأربعاء) ..!
* لن نتحدث اليوم عن تحامل حكم الوسط صديق الطريفي على المريخ لأن هذا التحامل بات من الثوابت ..!
* حكم الوسط (طريفي)، ورجل الراية (طريفي)، ونائب رئيس الإتحاد (طريفي)، وما فيهم (زول نصيحة) ..!
*  لا يزال السؤال قائماً : متى هزم الوصايفة الزعيم آخر مرة ؟ ..(طبيعي الا  يرد أحدكم لأن الإجابة لا يمكن أن تجدها إلا في برنامج “من الأمس”  التلفزيوني) ..!
نقش أخير
* من (كبسور) ابت تطلع
من الأرشيف طلع خازوق

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*فعلا  هدف علاء  هدف أسطوري  وكان يكفيه هذا الهدف للنجومية ولم ينلها لان لجنة الاختيار  يا ما عايزة تدي علاء النجومية ولو بمرادا  مافي واحد من المريخ يبقى نجم ..اللجان الزرقاء ستحارب كل من تحول من الهلال للمريخ وستجامل الشغيل وفيصل موسى في كل المناسبات ..وعلى ادارة دائرة الكرة ان تكرم نجومها بنفسها وباختيار من المدرب ومعاوينه وصحافة المريخ ويبدأ التكريم بعلاء يوسف الذي ابدع  في مباراة كمبالا سيتي وضد الهلال ..علاء يستحق  التكريم ..
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*يكفى فيرا تقدير الجماهير له وهو ابن المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مامون ابو شيبة
شفتو التحكيم؟!

* يعتقد البعض إن التعادل في لقاء القمة أمس كان مدبراً ومتفقاً عليه.. ولكنني لا أظن ذلك..
* كان في مقدور المريخ أن يحقق فوزاً كبيراً أمس على الهلال المسنود بالتحكيم..
* ولكن الحظ عبس للاعبي المريخ في فرص حسبها الجميع أهدافاً ولكنها ضاعت بقدرة قادر..
* عكسية من بلة تصل أوكرا داخل الصندوق ولحظة التسديد يتعرض لتداخل خطير في الأنكل لتضيع الفرصة ويتجاهل الحكم الحالة.. والحمدلله نجا اوكرا من حالة التصفية داخل الصندوق!!
* كرة متبادلة بين بكري ومصعب، يتوغل مصعب من الجناح ويمرر لعنكبة داخل خط 6 يلعب عنكبة سلاخية برأسه تمر بقدرة قادر جوار القائم البعيد للآوت..
* بكري يخطف كرة ويمر من اتير بسهولة وينفرد يلحقه مساوي ويسقط معه، وينهض بكري ويدور ويسدد أرضية يصدها فودجو لا يحسن عنكبة التدخل السريع بالرأس لتنتهي ركنية للمريخ..
* تلعب الركنية ورأسية رهيبة من سلمون (جو أرض) تمر بقدرة قادر جوار القائم للآوت..
* مصعب يسدد ركلة حرة موزة خطيرة ينجح فودجو في اصطيادها..
* الحكم كأنه جاء مبرمجاً لخدمة الهلال حيث بالغ في تجاوز الكثير من مخالفات لاعبي الهلال.. وسكت على محاولات تصفية لاعبي المريخ..
* وانكشف عندما أعطى الهلال الصالح إثر مخالفة من المريخ في الوسط، وبعد أن فشلت هجمة الهلال صفر وعاد ليحتسب المخالفة للهلال في الوسط بأثر رجعي!!
* في بداية المباراة كانت هناك مخالفة واضحة من دفاع الهلال مع راجي تجاهلها الحكم!! ومن لحظتها عرفنا إنه من جوقة الحكام إياهم.. وتأكد ذلك من مجريات المباراة..
* تسلل غير واضح ضد بكري المدينة وهو مضغوطاً بالمدافع!!
* مخالفة مع أوكرا في الوسط تنتهي بتسديدة لسيدبيه في حضن جمال سالم..!
* كرة هوائية يقفز لها مصعب ولاعب الهلال كتفاً لكتف تحسب فاول لصالح الهلال!!
* راجي يتعرض للدفع والاسقاط والحكم يتجاهل الحالة!!
* كرة لصالح المريخ في التماس تحسب لصالح الهلال واحتجاج صاخب من غارزيتو!
* تمرير حالة تسلل للهلال تعكس الكرة وتخرج من قدم علي جعفر للكورنر!!
* مخالفة للمريخ يتدخل بوتاكو لمنع بلة من أخذ الكرة يهرشه بلة ويسقط بوتاكو ممثلاً.. ويتدخل كاريكا بسلوك غريب على غير عادته تجاه بله.. وبدلاً من إنذار الحبشي، استدعى الحكم بلة وكاريكا لتوبيخهما!!
* حالة تسلل للهلال (تمرر) تنتهي بتسديدة أرضية قوية تمر جوار القائم للآوت وهي الفرصة الوحيدة الخطيرة للهلال في الشوط الأول!!
* نزار يخاشن علاء الدين ومافيش حاجة!!
* مخالفة عنيفة مع وانغا يستهونها الحكم!!
* كيبي يرتكب مخالفة مع علي جعفر يتجاهلها الحكم وبعدها مباشرة يعتدي كاريكا على أنكل سلمون ولا ينذره الحكم!!
* في بداية الشوط الثاني كاريكا يستلم كرة خلف دفاع المريخ من تسلل غير محتسب! ولكن يلحق به مصعب وعلي جعفر..
* محاولة تصفية مروعة من الشغيل لسلمون والحكم يتجاهلها بإعطاء الصالح للمريخ..!
* لاعبو الهلال (متسللون) خلف دفاع المريخ يلعب نزار عالية فوق العارضة للآوت!!
* إيقاف وانغا بتسلل غير صحيح!!
* كاد مصعب أن يخرج مصاباً أكثر من مرة عن طريق كاريكا والشغيل!!
* علاء الدين يبعد كرة بصورة عادية تحتسب عليه مخالفة غير مباشرة!!
* مخاشنة خطيرة مع علاء الدين لحظة إبعاده الكرة.. يحدث هرج ومرج مريخي وينهي الحكم المباراة..
* أكثر من لاعب مريخي كاد أن يخرج شهيداً أمس خاصة أوكرا وسلمون ومصعب وعلي جعفر وعلاء الدين يوسف.. وكنا نحسب إن الشغيل هو الوحيد الذي يتعمد الخشونة وإعاقة اللاعبين.. ولكن أن ينضم له كاريكا الفنان فهذا أمر غريب..!!
* الحكم منحاز منحاز منحاز للأزرق..
* عندما انتهت المباراة بالتعادل كنت واثقاً 100% بأن القرعة ستكون للهلال ولم يخب الحكم ظني!!
* الخوف من جمال سالم منع اللجنة من تقرير الفصل بركلات الترجيح في حال التعادل!
* اعتقد إن تحكيم الأمس عبارة عن مناظر للموسم الجديد وبالتالي سيعاني المريخ معاناة كبيرة إذا أراد استعادة الدوري الذي سرقه معتز شقلبة في الموسم الأخير، عندما حول نقاط الخرطوم الوطني الثلاث للهلال (بشهادة تحليل التلفزيون) ليكسب الأزرق البطولة بفارق نقطة عن المريخ!!
* حكم الأمس يذكرني بحكم قديم متقاعد تحول للتحليل.. وكان الله في عون المريخ..
* ضاعت الكثير من بطولات الدوري على المريخ بسبب هؤلاء الحكام..!!
* من أين تأتون بهم يا صلاح والنجومي؟!
* فشل الحكام السودانيين على المستوى الدولي شيء طبيعي..
* غارزيتو أراح أعصاب الهلالاب تماماً بإخراج أوكرا مبكراً في الحصة الثانية..
* افتقد المريخ جهود البعبعين تراوري وأيمن سعيد..
* كما تمنينا مشاركة ضفر أب قلباً حار.. صديق الشباك الزرقاء!
* الجديد في المريخ أوكرا وسلمون.. حفظهما الله..
* المريخ يحتاج إلى جهود جبارة من قبل اللاعبين في الموسم الجديد للتغلب على الحكام قبل الخصوم..
* كان الله في عون أهلي شندي.. مع تقليعة حكام 2015م!

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*شكرا جزيلا  على خدماتك الجليلة الحبيب كسلاوي أسعد ك الله دنيا وآخرة  ..
                        	*

----------

